# My Fight



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Right, after cranking on about it for so long here is my fight from last night.

Please post your opinions on it.

Im in Black/Camo shorts.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

You did very well for your first semi-pro fight mate. I think you should have utilized your knees more in the clinches but other than that cant fault you for doing what you did * too bad about the result though *


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Cha$e said:


> You did very well for your first semi-pro fight mate. I think you should have utilized your knees more in the clinches but other than that cant fault you for doing what you did * too bad about the result though *


Well, there is one point at the end of round 1 where we were clinched in the corner. I kneed and the ref said "No knees to the head"

I questioned it as knees to the head were allowed in the rules meeting then the ref said "yeah sorry carry on". by the time that had happened i'd lost the position and been taken down. Irritating.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Lol thats what annoys me more than anything these days. The officiating of such contests isn't up to the standard of the fighters and the competition.

Again well done and i thought you would have taken it if it wasn't for that reversal to mount in the dying seconds onf round 2.


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

A very good showing there Will, your take downs were spot on..the only thing I would say (and its easier said than done when just watching!) is you need to utilise your leg strikes more and counter his kicks...

But overall very impressive.. Well done!

Paul.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

marso70 said:


> A very good showing there Will, your take downs were spot on..the only thing I would say (and its easier said than done when just watching!) is you need to utilise your leg strikes more and counter his kicks...
> 
> But overall very impressive.. Well done!
> 
> Paul.


I thought something similar. When he threw a leg kick i was watching thinking check and kick back but it is easier said than done i know that. I'd have just checked on of his kicks as hard as a i could and smiled at him lol.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd been working on throwing the jab when the leg kicks came in. Which i did. I think i landed the one twos consistantly countering the kicks.

Its the most mental experience - cant describe it.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Kicks definetly need to improve mate, there didnt seem to be a lot of power in them imo.

would have been good to put a few combos together jab cross left leg right hook, upstairs downstairs kind of thing, he didnt look like he could cope with something like that.

I think his mount at the end won it for him really unlucky bud, as marso said you got some good takedowns particualry the one in the 2nd round, would have been good if you would have got to a mount from there.

But mate its easy to says all this when your sitting watching it from a screen, whole different ball game when someones trying to knock you out, well done anyway, onwards and upwards to the next one, how did matt get on?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Unlucky Will, good show - I thought that was real close - As the guys have said think the reversal at the end may have swayed it.:eek:

I agreed with some of the other points/comments (and again state it is always easier when your the one's watching....) need to twist more hip into your kicks get more power in - make your opponent afraid of being hit by them (imo oppinion I got the impression you where physically stronger than your opponent - so twatting him with hard kicks would have given you the advantaged from the outset) thought you could have won it 5min mark of first clip (as stated by the young lady (your misus??) aka the "smash the twat up Will" lady (LMFAO) GET YOUR HOOKS IN - screw hitting him in the mush, if you pin him with your hooks in you have them trapped and hopefully flattened and then you can take your time (as in your strongest position) and then hit em or submit etc , all you like--top effort P.S did you have the gold shorts last time? that was also a big improvement, lol. PPS you conditioning and strength appeared fine for this weight so just some technical things as above are all you appear to need to work on - again always easier when your sitting on your arse whatching it....unlucky mate. (where's the beerchug smilie - I need it now)


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Who's the woman saying "****ING SMASH HIM WILL!"

I think she wanted you to knock him out!

You may of lost mate but you've inspired me to keep training for MMA, I keep getting cold feet about it but this has made me re-think.

You learn more losing, and I'm very sure you'll come back with a bang!!!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Good man Jay - are you still training at Next Gen???.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

*Si *- i was trying to get the hook in but wouldnt go, so trued to soften him up for the rnc - didnt pull it off.

the lady shouting is my fiance clare. she is a little embarrassed about the clips as she was full of emotion and nerves obviously, i'll have to try to edit out the shouting :happy:

*Jayc* Im glad you got inspired by it mate it was a war for me.

*Matt won his fight in the first round. Not sure if he's gonna post up a video or not*

*
*

*
It was a really good fight, both matt and his opponent brought the action, matt got rocked by a knee early on, held out, recovered and came back with some superb clinchwork ala houston alexander vs keith jardine.*

*
*

*
Lee fought back and went for a double leg, left his head in for matt to catch, control and take down. Matt G'N'P'd for a while and alot of people including myself thought hsould have won by TKO ref stoppage.*

*
*

*
Lee realised he needed to do something, moved, got caught in a modified guillotine, tried to flip out of it but got sunk deeper and tapped.*

*
*

*
It was awesome. Hopefully matt will post it up somewhere*


----------



## Frankie (Aug 3, 2008)

Just spotted a valid point on You Tube. Anyone else notice that? :

"Anyone pick up that they ****ed it up and called the end of the round after 3 minutes instead of 5? Then at 3mins 38 secs the ref ssh's the judges to cover it up.

How's the Fight Factory boys gonna cover that up on the DVD eh?! FIX!!!"


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

solid performance there Will, those takedowns were nice and had some nice control in that 2nd round. was it that guys first semi pro aswell? nothing against you he just seemed a bit more relaxed, i was nervous for you just watching it tbh.

how did you feel in the lead up Will and during the fight? do you think you could of gone a 3rd?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Ahhh Frankie is onto something their...

I kClare should take over commentary for the UFC - dont edit her!!!!!!! - she was keeping it real (and conveying all our those - great comments and she did add to the tension, you could tell how nerves she was - ahh young love).:laugh:

I did think that you where trying to get the hooks in - but though it might be worth the comment as appeared you where not balanced when swinging at him - hence how he managed to get out - again I know its easier when your the one watching - respect.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

good effort mate you did yourself proud. i think you have all the tools but if i was to offer some advice it would be to work on your faints and draws rather then just throwing out jabs & combo's ect you could of took him down alot clean or even got a knockout if you faked a few shoots and then throw a overhand.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Si-K said:


> Good man Jay - are you still training at Next Gen???.


Yeah mate, you should come do some BJJ again.

I'm aiming to get my blue belt from Chris Brennan in October/November, and then train in Canada with 10th Planet Jiu Jitsu for 10 days in December before I fight in 2009.

Maybe in February I'll be ready for MMA :happy:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey, well done, Will! Unfortunate on the decision, but for you did ace for your first semi-pro fight! A definite inspiration! How old are you, btw?



JayC said:


> Yeah mate, you should come do some BJJ again.
> 
> I'm aiming to get my blue belt from Chris Brennan in October/November, and then train in Canada with 10th Planet Jiu Jitsu for 10 days in December before I fight in 2009.
> 
> Maybe in February I'll be ready for MMA :happy:


Making me so depressed.

I wanna go Canada and do Jiu Jitsu! Damn knee injury. :sad:

I'm gonna look like a right tit when I finally come to Next Gen! Will have to start from scratch!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

If someone wants to lend me Â£1000 then I'll be grateful


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Si-K said:


> P.S did you have the gold shorts last time? that was also a big improvement, lol.QUOTE]
> 
> I've not fought before mate, i think the gold shorts you're referring to was incredible bulks amatuer mma fight he posted up a little while ago.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Good fight that Will, for a first semi pro you did really well, shame about the decision but I'm sure it'll inspire you to come back stronger and learn from it. I'd agree with most of the comments about kicks but as we've all said how easy is it to pick apart a fight from the comfort of a chair? 

Not got sound on my PC at work so didn't hear the intros, what was tthe other guy's record like?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Sanshoumatt - His record was - Eye of the tiger (not really thats an awful joke).:nerd:

Sorry to offend Will/and Mr Bulk (LOL) I realised as soon as I sent the comment about the shorts that is was not you - a) as he is the incredicle bulk and much hairer than you of what I can remember B) is a couple of weight divisions higher C) it was your first fight (DUH my excuse man flu - see I'm that screwed I can't even come up with a decent defence).

Jay - not sure BJJ is the way forward for me..bad knees an all you know the score (kinda like ice skating up hill), plus it screws other people workouts up when they get lumped with me, hence why I blag Marc along as he is not that arsed about BJJ - althoug I loved it , Thai or die!!!!


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

elliot said:


> how did you feel in the lead up Will and during the fight? do you think you could of gone a 3rd?


I was nervous as hell the night before and up until i started to warm up then my coach Steve Cowan talked to me and got me relaxed and focused, leon helped get me warm then i was off.

A 3rd? If i had to then i would have done but to be honest the adrenaline dump made me incredibly tired within the first 30 seconds mate! Not a conditioning issue just the situation and my body reacting to it.

Its a mental experience, cant describe it properly.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

@ Will. Being tense too during the exchanges would have had a tiring effect on you too as well as the adrenaline dump. At least you didn't have the severe adrenaline dump syndrome which actually freezes the body.

Again good fight and it was very close.

EDIT:

Looks like this same topic is stirring up a bit on cagewarriors due to the dodgey time keeping in the second round. Will looks like Tom realizes what went on and has mentioned calling it a NC and fighting again.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah i have seen that, bit of controversy. Im gonna go and check out the score cards etc and see how i did.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah i know i thought i'd mention it though as it is a valid point as you dont know what could have happened in the remaining 1:22. If they are offering the NC and a rematch i'd say take it.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Cha$e said:


> Yeah i know i thought i'd mention it though as it is a valid point as you dont know what could have happened in the remaining 1:22. If they are offering the NC and a rematch i'd say take it.


Agreed. Wtf were the officials thinking?

Silly mistake, imo.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

That's not on, take the rematch fella!


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Aah! Second part is 'no longer available'! Can you upload it?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Even just have a rematch - its all a learning curve and now that you know the geezer hopefuly it may help with the nerves and give you even better focus....which may carryover to future fights:growl:


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

NLG said:


> Aah! Second part is 'no longer available'! Can you upload it?


still working on mine mate


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Glad it's not just me, as soon as the second clip started rolling I checked the clock & seeing it well under five minutes thought "ah, it must be a stoppage..." (force of habit watching UFC re-shows on Bravo). Defo should go for a rematch.

I liked what Marc said about the upstairs / downstairs combo's, as you seemed to be pushing the action you could really take advantage moving forward with this.

Above all else though, maximum respect & a massive well done!!


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Man, bad luck.

Im sure with a bit more wrestling you are gonna be kicking some asses mate!


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

When i get blogging you will see what training i did for this fight, i hope that seeing the vids of me and matt and also reading the blogs will give some hope, inspiration and ideas to those of you looking to compete.


----------

